# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an Kölelik Ve Cariyeliği Kaldırmıştır.

## halukgta

Kölelik ve cariyelik konusu ne yazık ki İslam toplumunda hala tartışılmakta ve İslam ı rivayet merkezli yaşayan tarikat ve mezhep eksenli düşüncelerin etkisiyle canlı tutularak, İslam dininde kölelik, cariyelik yasaklanmamıştır, tam tersine kurala bağlanmıştır diyecek kadar Kuran dan uzaklaşanları görüyoruz. Bunları söyleyenler ve inananlar, İslam toplumunda büyük çoğunluğu oluşturuyor.

Kölelik ve cariyelik konusu, cahiliye toplumunun vazgeçilmez bir gerçeğiydi. Allah gönderdiği ayetlerle, köleliğin İslam dininde yerinin olmadığını adeta eğiterek, öğreterek toplumun anlamasını sağlamıştır. Allah Müslüman toplumlarını, köle ve cariyelikten vazgeçirebilmek için, önce köle ve cariye edinme kapısını çok net bir şekilde kapatmıştır. Çünkü köle ve cariyeler, özellikle savaşta kazanılan savaş esirlerinden oluşmaktaydı. Hatta kendi inançlarından olmayan kişileri, savaşla köle ve cariye yapıyorlardı. ŞUNU DA BELİRTMEK İSTERİM, CARİYE KELİME OLARAK KURAN DA GEÇMEZ. Bu kelime daha sonra İslam inancına geçmiş, uslanmaz nefislerin, rivayet inançlarını Kuran a ilave etmenin bir yolu olmuştur. Cariyede kadın köledir. Kuran da ayrım yapılmadan köle diye geçer. Ama günümüz Kuran meallerinde, ne yazık ki özellikle bu kelime asla doğru olmayan yerlerde kullanılmıştır. Örneklerini yazımın devamında göreceksiniz. Daha önce söylediğim gibi, Allah köleliğin kapısını önce sıkı sıkı kapatmıştır. Ayeti hatırlayalım.

Muhammed 4: İnkâr edenlerle savaşta karşılaştığınızda, hemen boyunlarını vurunuz. Onları yendiğinizde de sıkıca bağlayınız. SAVAŞ SONA ERDİĞİNDE YA BİR LÜTUF OLARAK KARŞILIKSIZ YA DA FİDYE ALARAK SALIVERİNİZ. Allah dileseydi onlara galip gelirdi. Fakat kiminizi kiminizle denemek için böyle yaptı. Allah yolunda öldürülenlerin yaptıkları hiçbir ameli Allah asla boşa çıkarmayacaktır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayet çok açık bir hüküm veriyor ve diyor ki, sizi öldürmek için size savaş açanları, sizde öldürebilirsiniz. Bundan sonra savaşlarınızda esir aldığınız, ister erkek ister kadın, BUNLARI ÖNCE BİR BEDEL KARŞILIĞINDA, BU OLMAZSA KARŞILIKSIZ SALI VERECEKSİNİZ. Yani esir olarak tutmayın. Bu ayete iman ettiğini söyleyen bir Müslüman, hala İslam dininde savaş esirlerini köle yapabiliriz, diyebilir mi? Asla diyemez, diyen ayetleri inkâr ediyor demektir. Yine Kuran da, Allah ın kölelik, cariyelik kapısını Peygamberimizin döneminde tamamen kapattığına, güzel bir örnek ayet daha vermek istiyorum. 

Enfal 67: Yeryüzünde ağır basıncaya kadar, HİÇBİR PEYGAMBERE ESİR SAHİBİ OLMAK YARAŞMAZ. Siz geçici dünya malını istiyorsunuz; hâlbuki Allah sizin için âhireti istiyor. Allah güçlüdür; hikmet sahibidir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetten de anlıyoruz ki, Allah elçisine, İslam ı tam olarak yayıncaya kadar, senin savaşlarda esir alıp, onları zorla köle ya da cariye yapman sana yakışmaz diyor. ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNE YAKIŞMAYAN, BİZLERE YAKIŞIR MI? Elbette yakışmaz. Bu ayetten de anlıyoruz ki, BUNDAN SONRA KÖLE YA DA CARİYE EDİNMEK YASAKLANMIŞ. 

Şimdide gelelim Kuran da, bazı ayetlerde geçen ve bazı hükümler verilen kölelik konusuna. Allah madem köle edinmeyi yasakladı, neden o günkü topluma, elinizdeki köleleri serbest bırakın demedi diyebilirsiniz. Bunu yapmış olsaydı, toplumdan büyük bir tepki gelecekti. Çünkü o devrin kültürü ailenin zenginliği, köle sayısı ile ölçülüyordu. Allah öyle bir yöntemle, toplum arasındaki köleliğe son verdi ki, bizlere örnek olmalı. Herhangi bir kötü alışkanlığa müptela olan bir insanı, nasıl yavaş yavaş bu alışkanlıktan vazgeçirmek en doğru yöntemse, Allah da bu yolu izleyerek, bakın toplumu nasıl kölelikten vazgeçiriyor.

Kuran da Allah insanların yaptığı, bazı büyük günahların kefareti olarak, örneğin; yanlışlıkla adam öldüren, yalan yere yemin eden kişilerin kefareti olarak, bir köle azat edilmesi gerektiği hükmünü vermiştir. Peki, bu örnekten nasıl bir ders almalıyız? İşlediğimiz suç, Allah katında belki çok büyük bir suç, ama bu suçtan kurtulabilmemiz içinde, Allah ın huzurunda çok daha kötü bir davranış olan, köleyi azat edip, özgür bırakmanın önemine dikkat çekiliyor. Yani kölelik bu işlenen suçtan, daha kötü bir davranıştır diyor Allah bu örnekle. Tabi anlayana, anlamak isteyene. Yine Allah o kölelerin durumuna dikkat çekebilmek adına, köleler bir suç işlerse, özgür insana verdiğiniz cezanın yarısını verin diye ayet indirmiştir. Tabi Allah bunlarla da yetinmeyip, hala kölelerini azat etmeyenlere, adeta yüzlerine tokat indirircesine, gerçekleri anlamak, görmek istemeyen, nefislerinin esiri insanlara, bakın nasıl bir ihtarda bulunuyor. 

Beled suresi 11.12.13.14.15.16: Fakat insan, SARP YOKUŞU AŞAMADI. O SARP YOKUŞUN NE OLDUĞUNU SEN NEREDEN BİLECEKSİN? KÖLE ÂZAT ETMEKTİR veya açlık gününde yakını olan bir yetimi yahut toprakta sürünen bir yoksulu doyurmaktır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Allah ellerinde bulunan kölelerini hala azat etmeyenlere, nefislerinin zor kararlarını veremediler, köle ve cariyelerinden vazgeçip, onları özgür bırakamadılar diye uyarıda bulunuyor. Allah çok açık bir şekilde, o gün Müslüman olan toplumu uyarıyor. KÖLELERİNİZİ AZAT EDİN DİYOR, ama bunu keskin bir bıçakla değil, güzel bir şekilde, İMTİHAN OLMANIN GERÇEKLERİYLE GÖNÜL RIZASIYLA YAPILMASINI İSTİYOR. Yine Allah toplumun ellerinde bulunan kölelerin, içlerinizden özgür kişilerle evlendirilmesini istiyor Nisa 25. Nur suresi 32. ayetlerinde. Bu ayetler, köleliğin ortadan kaldırılması için, çok önemli ayetlerdir. Evlenilen köleler böylece özgürlüğüne kavuşacaklardır. Çok daha ilginci kölelere, zekâtlarımızı verebileceğimizi, onların özgür kalmak isteyip, bedellerini ödediklerinde özgür bırakılmaları gerektiğini söyleyen ayetleri de unutmamalıyız. İşte Allah bu yöntemle köleliği kaldırmıştır. 

Kuran da bazı ayetleri tercüme ederken, ne yazık ki hala geleneğin, batıl rivayetlerin etkisiyle ayetler tercüme edilmekte ve topluma anlatılmaktadır. Çok daha kötüsü, bu tercüme öyle yanlış inançlara sebep oluyor ki, birçok ayet ile çelişiyor. Örnekler verelim ve özellikle iki farklı mealden yazalım ki yanlışımız ortaya çıksın.

Müminun 6: Ancak eşleri ve ELLERİNİN ALTINDA BULUNAN CARİYELERİ bunun dışındadır. Onlarla ilişkilerinden dolayı kınanmazlar. (Diyanet meali)

Müminun 6: Ancak eşleri ve ELLERİNİN ALTINDA SAHİP OLDUKLARI hariç. Bunlarla ilişkilerinden dolayı kınanmazlar. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Mearic 30: Ancak EŞLERİ YAHUT SAHİP OLDUKLARI CARİYELERİ BAŞKA. Çünkü onlar (eşleri ve cariyeleri ile olan ilişkileri konusunda) kınanmazlar. (Diyanet meali)

Mearic 30: Ancak onlar, EŞLERİYLE, AKİTLERİNİN SAHİP OLDUĞU ŞEYLER KONUSUNDA KINANAMAZLAR. (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk meali)

Ayetlerin hiç birisinde cariye ya da köle kelimesi geçmez. Ayetlerde EYMÂNUHUM diye geçer ki, bu kelime ayetlerin birçoğunda, ellerinin altında bulunan, ya da akitlerinin, sözleşmeleri olan anlamındadır. Bu kelimeyle, evlilik sözleşmesi yaptığı eşleri kastedilmektedir. Bunun dışında köle, cariye kadınların olması, zaten asla mümkün değildir.

Köle ya da cariyenin, birde Müslüman olduğunu düşünün. Nasıl olurda evlenmeden, cariyelerle ilişkiye girebileceğimizi söyleriz ve buna inanırız. Birde bu cariye ile ailenin erkeklerinin de beraber olabileceğini söyleyen gafiller var. Hatırlayınız Allah bazı ayetlerde, kölelerinizi evlendirin diyordu, hem de özgür insanlarla. Bu durumda hangi özgür insan, bunu kabul ederde o cariye ile evlenir. Hani Allah evlenecek kadınları, namusunu korumuş iffetli kadınlardan seçin diyordu, unuttuk mu bu ayetleri, yoksa nefsimiz hurafe ve batıl inançlarımızın etkisinde mi kaldı?

Kuran ın hiçbir ayetinde, cariyelerle evlenmeden birlikte olunacağı geçmez. Örneklerini verdiğim ayetlerde ve buna benzer birçok ayette, kelimelere farklı anlamlar verip, Kuran ın asla onaylamayacağı fikirleri ayetlere ilave etmeye çalışmaktadırlar. Allah bu zalimleri asla affetmeyecektir. Bunları yaparak toplum aldatılmakta ve Allah ın güzelim dini kötü gösterilmektedir. Mezhepler ve tarikatlar, bu yalanı ve batılı körüklemektedir. İŞİD denen zalimler ise, mezheplerin günümüzde de kabul ettiği bu yanlış inancı, bizzat hayata geçirip, savaşta esir aldıkları kadınları, inandıkları yönde cariye hükmünde kabul edip, adeta sex kölesi olarak kullanmaktadırlar. 

İnternetten şöyle bir araştırınız, uzun uzun sakalları ile dini anlattığını zannedenler, şunları söylemekten çekinmiyorlar. Allah evliliği dört ile sınırlamış ama cariye almak istediğinde, sınırı yoktur deme cesaretini gösteriyorlar. Ayrıca kölelik ve cariyelik kaldırılmamıştır, günümüzde de geçerlidir. Savaş esirleri köle cariye hükmündedir, demeğe açıkça devam ediyorlar. Bu yalanlara hiç kimse ne yazık ki dur demiyor, yalanlamıyor. İŞTE RİVAYET HADİSLER İNANCIMIZI, BÖYLE YANLIŞ YÖNDE ETKİLİYOR. Ama inatla savunmaya devam ediyoruz. Cariyelik ve köleliğin hala devam ettiğini ve bunun Kuran emri olduğunu savunmaya devam edenler, özellikle Allah ın elçisine indirdiği ayeti bile tahrif etmekten çekinmemişlerdir. Örnek verelim.

Ahzab 52: Bundan sonra, güzellikleri hoşuna gitse bile başka kadınlarla evlenmek, eşlerini boşayıp başka eşler almak sana helâl değildir. ANCAK SAHİP OLDUĞUN CARİYELER BAŞKA. Şüphesiz Allah, her şeyi gözetleyendir. (Diyanet meali)

Ahzab 52: Bundan sonra sana artık başka kadınlar helal olmaz. Bunları, başka eşlerle değiştirmek de -onların güzellikleri hoşuna gitse bile - helal olmaz. ELİNİN SAHİP OLABİLECEKLERİ MÜSTESNA. Allah her şey üzerinde bir Rakîb'dir, her şeyi gözetlemektedir. (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk)

Ayette asla ne köle, nede cariye kelimesi geçmediği halde, Allah ın elçisinin, evlenmeden cariyelerle birlikte olabileceği iftirasını, ayete ne yazık ki ilave etmişlerdir. Hâlbuki ayette, bizlerinde günümüzde kullandığımız Arapça (yemînuk(e) yani yemin diye geçer. Yeminlerin, yaptığın sözleşmelerin ile ellerinin altında sahip oldukların anlamındadır ki, buda daha önce evlilik akdi yapmış, diğer eşlerinden bahsedildiği çok açıktır.

Makalemin başında sizlere verdiğim, örnek ayetleri hatırlayın lütfen. Allah elçisine, hiçbir peygambere esir sahibi olmak yakışmaz dediği halde, Allah ın elçisi O örnek insan, kendi emrinde bu ayetleri tebliğ aldıktan sonra, esir/köle kadın ya da erkek tutar mı? Allah Beled suresinde, O SARP YOKUŞTAN BAHSEDİP, KÖLE AZAT ETMENİN HER NEFSİN YAPAMADIĞI BİR GERÇEK OLDUĞUNDAN BAHSETTİKTEN SONRA, SİZCE HALA PEYGAMBERİMİZ EMRİNDE, KÖLE CARİYE TUTABİLECEĞİNE NASIL İNANIRIZ? Ne yazık ki inanıyoruz, çünkü bizlerin Kuran ile bağı kesildi de ondan.

Bu konuda o kadar çok örnekler var ki, lütfen dikkatle bu gerçekleri Kuran dan araştıralım ve farkında olalım. İslam ın üzerinde dolaşan bu kara bulutu, bizler ancak uyanık ve bilinçli olursak kaldırabiliriz. Yoksa Kuran a ve elçisine atılan bu iftiralara seyirci kalan toplumlar olarak, Allah ın huzuruna çıkarız. Bunun da büyük vebali vardır, hesabını veremeyiz unutmayalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

